# Song Lyrics Only Thread!



## eightyseven (Jul 10, 2006)

This is somewhat parallel to the "TV Sitcom Thread," but with song lyrics. There's a form of poetry called a CENTO which are 10 lines in length, and each line is taken from the work of another (song, poem, essay, book, etc.)- all with proper citations at the end. It's fun to take lines from songs, etc. about completely different ideas/topics and make them into something cohesive... so here's a mass online attempt. Let's do it, and I'll start!

"Step out the front door like a ghost into the fog..."

-from _Round Here_, Counting Crows

Next person continue with another line, and try to make it fit properly!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 10, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Step out the front door like a ghost into the fog..."
> 
> -from _Round Here_, Counting Crows
> 
> Next person continue with another line, and try to make it fit properly!


"...and point me towards tomorrow."

("Kiss Today Goodbye" - from "A Chorus Line")


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 10, 2006)

"There's a change in the scene if you now what I mean."

" Gettin Better'' Tesla


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 10, 2006)

"I can feel it coming in the air..."

- from _In the air Tonight_, Phil Collins


----------



## The Kid (Jul 10, 2006)

"Somehow it feels so familiar..."

-from _The Rest Of My Life_ by Less Than Jake


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 10, 2006)

"Nobody knows where it comes and where it goes..."

-from _Dream On_, Aerosmith


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 10, 2006)

Like a steam locomotive rollin' down the tracks...

He's Gone by The Grateful Dead


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 10, 2006)

"It's not unusual..."

- Tom Jones, 1965


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 11, 2006)

"Apparently, she's purchasing a stairway to heaven."

-Los Zeppelinos


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 11, 2006)

"Cause you've got to fly, fly to the angels"

"Fly to the Angels" Slaughter


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 11, 2006)

"_Eight miles high...
And when you touch down...
You'll find that,
It's stranger than known._"


-Byrds, Eight Miles High


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"But someday I'll be back again..."

-from _Crazy Game of Poker_, O.A.R.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "But someday I'll be back again..."
> 
> -from _Crazy Game of Poker_, O.A.R.



"... and destroy all that is keeping you down..."

Come to Me - Bjork​


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"Loneliness, your lips, and the two coins of your eyes..."

- from _Two Coins_, Dispatch


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "Loneliness, your lips, and the two coins of your eyes..."
> 
> - from _Two Coins_, Dispatch




"And these teeth are a ladder up to his mouth..."

Mouth's Cradle - Bjork​


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"The words she knows, the tune she hums..."

- from _Tiny Dancer_, Sir Elton John


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 11, 2006)

"The star above you, crystal blue..."

- "Terrapin", Syd Barrett


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 11, 2006)

"I just don't know what to do with myself..."

- from _I just don't know what to do with Myself_, Burt Bacharach


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

"I am lost, somewhere inside my own dreams... " 

(Gino Vanelli, "Living Inside Myself")


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 11, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "I am lost, somewhere inside my own dreams... "
> 
> (Gino Vanelli, "Living Inside Myself")



"And if you believe in dreams or what is more important, that a dream can come true, I will meet you."

I Miss You - Bjork​


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 11, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> "And if you believe in dreams or what is more important, that a dream can come true, I will meet you."


_...meet 'neath that giant Exxon sign that brings this fair city light._

"Jungleland" - Springsteen


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 11, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> _...meet 'neath that giant Exxon sign that brings this fair city light._
> 
> "Jungleland" - Springsteen




"...and every night you shine, just like a superstar." 

"Street Life" The Crusaders feat. Randy Crawford


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 12, 2006)

"In the sky with diamonds..."

- from _Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds_, The Beatles


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 12, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "In the sky with diamonds..."


_...'cause diamonds are a girl's best friend._

Marilyn Monroe, Carol Channing, Me First and the Gimme Gimmes, et al


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 12, 2006)

If I was your best friend, I want you 'round all the time (I want you 'round me all the time) 
Can I be your best friend

50 cent Best Friend


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> If I was your best friend, I want you 'round all the time (I want you 'round me all the time)
> Can I be your best friend
> 
> 50 cent Best Friend



"Friends may come and friends may go but you should know that that I've got your back it's automatic..."

"Best Friend" - Brandy​


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 12, 2006)

Golden hair
Skin glisten
Beating heart but don't listen

Angles sharp
Crash together
Time and consciousness sever

Mind in automatic
Time stop
Automatic


Go-Go's "Automatic"


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

...no way to control it..it's totally automatic...
whenever you're around...

...I'm walking blindfolded....completely automatic...
all of my systems are down down down down.....

"Automatic" the Pointer Sisters


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

"...I dont feel you anymore
You darken my door
Whatever youre looking for
Hey, dont come around here no more.."

Tom Petty "Don't Come Around Here No More"


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "...I dont feel you anymore
> You darken my door
> Whatever youre looking for
> Hey, dont come around here no more.."
> ...



"...But I can only watch you with my nose pressed up against the window pane!"
_
"I Who Have Nothing" by Leiber and Stoller_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 13, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "...But I can only watch you with my nose pressed up against the window pane!"
> _
> "I Who Have Nothing" by Leiber and Stoller_




Come to my window
Crawl inside, wait by the light of the moon
Come to my window
I'll be home soon

"Come to My Window" Melissa Etheridge


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 13, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Come to my window
> Crawl inside, wait by the light of the moon
> Come to my window
> I'll be home soon
> ...


"Out on the road and a long, long way from home."

from _Mama She Raised No Fool_, Tesla


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Out on the road and a long, long way from home."
> 
> from _Mama She Raised No Fool_, Tesla



"Doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?" 

_"So Far Away" Carole King_


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "Doesn't anybody stay in one place anymore?"
> 
> _"So Far Away" Carole King_



"I don't know if she's leaving/ Or if she's gonna go."

"Who the Fuck is Alice?" Gompie


----------



## ripley (Jul 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "I don't know if she's leaving/ Or if she's gonna go."
> 
> "Who the Fuck is Alice?" Gompie





Darling, you gotta let me know...should I stay or should I go?


The Clash


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

ripley said:


> Darling, you gotta let me know...should I stay or should I go?
> 
> 
> The Clash



"She's leaving home after living alone for so many years."

_"She's Leaving Home" The Beatles_


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 13, 2006)

"So why can't I have you?"

"I Control the Sun" Lisa Loeb


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "So why can't I have you?"
> 
> "I Control the Sun" Lisa Loeb



"....We belong to you and me."

_"How Deep Is Your Love" - The Bee Gees_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

"When you left I lost a part of me
It's still so hard to believe
Come back baby, please
Cause we belong together"

We Belong Together - Mariah Carey


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"The freckles in our eyes are mirror images and when we kiss their perfectly aligned..."

- from _Such Great Heights_, The Postal Service / Iron and Wine


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 13, 2006)

to fight the horde, singing and crying;
Valhalla, I am coming~

The Immigrant Song -- Led Zepplin
(ITS ABOUT VIKINGS! HOW AWESOME IS THAT?!)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 13, 2006)

...there was a time when strangers were welcome here....

music would play, the tell me the days were sweet and clear...

"The Immigrant" by Neil Sedaka


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"the time has come to pay the rent... it belongs to them..."

- from _Beds are Burning_, Midnight Oil


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 13, 2006)

"...And the feeling coming from my bones
Says find a home..."



Seven Nation Army - The White Stripes


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "...And the feeling coming from my bones
> Says find a home..."
> 
> 
> ...



"Don't leave me waiting here... lead me to your door."
_
"The Long And Winding Road" - The Beatles_


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 13, 2006)

"[But] Come to my window... crawl inside... wait by the light of the moon..."

-from _Come to my Window_, Melissa Etheridge


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 13, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "[But] Come to my window... crawl inside... wait by the light of the moon..."
> 
> -from _Come to my Window_, Melissa Etheridge



Moon River, wider than a mile, 
I'm crossing you in style some day. 


"Moon River" Henry Mancini


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 13, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Moon River, wider than a mile,
> I'm crossing you in style some day.
> 
> 
> "Moon River" Henry Mancini



I see a bad moon a risin'
I see trouble on the way...


CCR - Bad Moon Rising


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

... 'cause Jack Blank is right by your side...

"Arrested For Driving While Blind" - ZZ Top


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> ... 'cause Jack Blank is right by your side...
> 
> "Arrested For Driving While Blind" - ZZ Top





I'm so full of desire
When you set my head on fire
I need to be right by your side 


"Right by Your Side" The Eurythmics


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm so full of desire
> When you set my head on fire
> I need to be right by your side
> 
> ...




"No need to worry
Loves in no hurry
Just take your time
Loves by your side"

_"By Your Side" - Con Funk Shun_


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2006)

"Love will find a way, find its way back to you"

_Love Song_, Tesla


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2006)

"I don't care what consequence it brings."

"For the Longest Time" the Brown Derbies


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "I don't care what consequence it brings."
> 
> "For the Longest Time" the Brown Derbies



"...All I need is the air that I breathe, and to love you."

_ *The Air That I Breathe* by The Hollies_


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> "...All I need is the air that I breathe, and to love you."
> 
> _ *The Air That I Breathe* by The Hollies_



Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take
I'll be watching you


"Every Breath You Take" Police


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 14, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Every breath you take
> Every move you make
> Every bond you break
> Every step you take
> I'll be watching you


_I am waiting here for more 
I am waiting by your door 
I am waiting on your back steps 
I am waiting in my car 
I am waiting at this bar 
I am waiting for your essence _

"Essence" by Lucinda Williams (covering Dr. Seuss, perhaps?)


----------



## sweetnnekked (Jul 14, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> _I am waiting here for more
> I am waiting by your door
> I am waiting on your back steps
> I am waiting in my car
> ...



Helplessly Hoping...

- CSN&Y


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Helplessly Hoping...
> 
> - CSN&Y



"The consequences of falling... Are you thinking what Im thinking? Does your pulse quicken like mine?"

kd lang - "The Consequences of Falling"​


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 14, 2006)

"I gotta get inside of you."

"Too Funky" George Michael


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 14, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> "I gotta get inside of you."
> 
> "Too Funky" George Michael




So we wrapped our arms around each other,
Trying to shove ourselves back together.
We were making love,
Making love.

"Origin of Love" Hedwig and the Angry Inch


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

"The first night how we slept with the light off... and all the stars shine above and all our clothes were on the floor..."

-from _First Week_, Graham Colton Band


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "The first night how we slept with the light off... and all the stars shine above and all our clothes were on the floor..."
> 
> -from _First Week_, Graham Colton Band


"we're gonna do it til we're black and blue ."

from _Black and Blue_, Van Halen


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 14, 2006)

"What is Project Boloney?"

- from _Project Baloney_ by the Santaclear Band


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

"... broken on the beach..."

-from _For You_, Bruce Springsteen

... for art's sake, I'm ignoring the BALONEY comment


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "... broken on the beach..."
> 
> -from _For You_, Bruce Springsteen
> 
> ... for art's sake, I'm ignoring the BALONEY comment



She touched my arm and smiled.
One of these days soon - very soon...
Love you till then, love you till then.
Feel my breath on your neck and your heart will race.

"An Echo, A Stain" - Bjork​


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> She touched my arm and smiled.
> One of these days soon - very soon...
> Love you till then, love you till then.
> Feel my breath on your neck and your heart will race.
> ...



You and ScreamingChicken are a riot... he always quotes Tesla, and you always quote Bjork. I expect it now... hehe.

"Racing and pacing and plotting the course..."

-from _Going the Distance_, Cake


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 14, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> You and ScreamingChicken are a riot... he always quotes Tesla, and you always quote Bjork. I expect it now... hehe.
> 
> "Racing and pacing and plotting the course..."
> 
> -from _Going the Distance_, Cake


"Going down on a flight to nowhere."

from _Flight to Nowhere_, Tesla


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 14, 2006)

Way to put me in my place, Mr. Chicken 

"Nowhere man, please listen... you don't know what you're missin'..."

- from _Nowhere Man_, The Beatles


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2006)

You don't know what we can find...

from _Magic Carpet Ride_, *Steppenwolf

*Nice through ball, 87...:bow:


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You don't know what we can find...
> 
> from _Magic Carpet Ride_, *Steppenwolf
> 
> *Nice through ball, 87...:bow:



"...you might find yourself searching, from the Yellow Brick Road to the end of the rainbow. Nobody promised you a pot of gold!" 

(one of my personal favorite song lyrics ever!  )

_*I've Been Searching* by Glenn Jones_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 14, 2006)

..."The love of a woman
The needs of a man
I try so hard to believe
But I don't understand
The search goes on"

Looking for Love - Whitesnake


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ..."The love of a woman
> The needs of a man
> I try so hard to believe
> But I don't understand
> ...



"A womans only human
You should understand
Shes not just a plaything
Shes flesh and blood just like her man."

_*Do Right Woman* by Aretha Franklin _


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 15, 2006)

"But like anything living
She must one day return to the land"

-from _Baloney Swing_ by Santaclear & his Lindy Hop Orchestra

(Sorry, eightyseven, I hadn't read the rules.) :bow:


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 15, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> "But like anything living
> She must one day return to the land"
> 
> -from _Baloney Swing_ by Santaclear & his Lindy Hop Orchestra
> ...



Oh please, no worries... I LOVE random stuff... I just couldn't figure out how to work off something about baloney so I did the lazy thing and just skipped it, hehe.

"This land is your land, this land is my land..."

I think that's Arlo Guthrie, right? Hmm...


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 15, 2006)

...baby I'll be there to take your hand....
baby I'll be there to share the land
that they'll be giving away...when we all live together...

talkin' bout together now!

"Share the Land" the Guess Who (1970)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 15, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> ...baby I'll be there to take your hand....
> baby I'll be there to share the land
> that they'll be giving away...when we all live together...
> 
> ...


"If you can imagine this, the whole world sharing one big kiss.
Take away the pain and hurt, make like heaven here on earth. 
Without reason to die, and give everlasting love to all."

from _Caught in a Dream_, Tesla


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 15, 2006)

...dig if you will a picture..of you and I engaged in a kiss...
the sweat of your body covers me...
can you my darling, can you picture this?

"When Doves Cry" Prince (1984)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 15, 2006)

"....Catch me today, with a cannon or a Kodak
Cause by tomorrow, yesterday gon be a throwback - ..."

Chamillionaire - Picture Perfect


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 16, 2006)

...I got a Nikon camera...I love to take a photograph...
so mama don't take my Kodachrome away....


"Kodachrome" Paul Simon (1973)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 16, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> ...I got a Nikon camera...I love to take a photograph...
> so mama don't take my Kodachrome away....
> 
> 
> "Kodachrome" Paul Simon (1973)


"I'm out of luck , out of love,
Got a photograph, picture of.
Passion killer, you're too much.
You're the only one, I wanna touch"

from _Photograph_, Def Leppard


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

Running out of luck, running out of speed
looking for some loving, yes I got the need
Must have spent a fortune, but did I spend it well
If I wanted water, I got it from the well

Throwing out a whole life's low life's possessions
Throwing out a whole life's low life's possessions 

Running out of heat, running out of gas
Running out of money, way too fast
Running out of liquor, there's nothing left to eat
Running out of luck, hungry for the meat
Running out of whole life's low life's possessions
Running out of luck, living with the loneliness

Running Out of Luck - Mick Jagger (She's The Boss)


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 16, 2006)

"Runaway train never going back
Wrong way on a one way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I'm neither here no there"

-from _Runaway Train_, Soul Asylum


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 16, 2006)

....and I wonder...I wo wo wo wonder...why...why why why why she ran away...

and I wonder...where she will stayyy....my little runaway...a-run run run runaway...

"Runaway" Del Shannon (1961)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 16, 2006)

"...Why don't you stay with me
Share all your secrets tonight
We can make believe the morning sun never will rise
Come and lay your head on this big brass bed
And we'll be alright as long as you stay with me, yeah..."

Josh Gracin (Brass Bed)


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 17, 2006)

"...And don't go away, say you'll stay... until the morning light
And don't fade away, into grey... standing in the light..."

- from _Morning Light_, Graham Colton Band


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 17, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "...And don't go away, say you'll stay... until the morning light
> And don't fade away, into grey... standing in the light..."
> 
> - from _Morning Light_, Graham Colton Band


When the summer's gone
She'll be there standing by the light
Once she's been to where she's gone to
She should know wrong from right

from _Feeling That Way_, Journey


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 17, 2006)

"Son, he said, grab your things - I've come to take you home"

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 17, 2006)

lmbchp said:


> "Son, he said, grab your things - I've come to take you home"
> 
> Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel


went down to see my VA man.
he said son don't you understand.

_Born in the USA_, Bruce Springsteen


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 17, 2006)

"...When I became of age
My momma sat me down
She said, son you've grown up
It's time to look around..."

The Bomber (Toto)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "...When I became of age
> My momma sat me down
> She said, son you've grown up
> It's time to look around..."
> ...


Look around, open your eyes.
Love will find away.
Love is gonna find its way Back to yoy.
I know.

_Love Song_, Tesla


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 18, 2006)

but what-a good is all the violence in the world
unless it is toppled with limitless sex?
Bring out the limitless sex-object and allow me, Sexecutioner
to sexplain the seriousness of this subject

"Sexecutioner" -- GWAR


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 18, 2006)

"...Woman please let me explain
I never meant to cause you sorrow or pain
So let me tell you again and again and again 

I love you, yeah, yeah
Now and forever..."


Woman - John Lennon


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "...Woman please let me explain
> I never meant to cause you sorrow or pain
> So let me tell you again and again and again
> 
> ...


I'm gonna love you forever and ever.
Forever and ever,amen.

from _Forever and Ever, Amen_, Randy Travis


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 19, 2006)

"And I wonder if everything could ever feel this real forever
If anything could ever be this good again
The only thing Ill ever ask of you
Youve got to promise not to stop when I say when..."

-from _Everlong_, Foo Fighters


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 19, 2006)

"Stop in the Name of Love"

The Supremes (song title)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 19, 2006)

Nothing's gonna stop me now...

Samantha Fox; (song title & refrain)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 19, 2006)

...don't you let nothin nooo..stand in your wayyy...
I want y'all to listen listen...to every word I say, every word I say...

...Ain't no stoppin us now...we're on the move...

"Ain't No Stoppin Us Now" McFadden & Whitehead (1979)


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 19, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> ...don't you let nothin nooo..stand in your wayyy...
> I want y'all to listen listen...to every word I say, every word I say...
> 
> ...Ain't no stoppin us now...we're on the move...
> ...



uhhhh
breathe and stop
for real
and give it what you got

"breathe and stop," q-tip (1999)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 20, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> uhhhh
> breathe and stop
> for real
> and give it what you got
> ...


It's not whatcha got, it's a-what you give.
It ain't the life you choose, it's the life you live.

_What You Got_, Tesla


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 20, 2006)

It ain't what you do, it's the way that you do it...

^Title, Fun Boy Three & Bananarama


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 20, 2006)

"You do, you do, you do, you do, you do, you do, you do... you're makin' me want you..."

-from _I Want You_, Third Eye Blind


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 20, 2006)

...girl, do I do? What I do....when I do....my love...for you...?

"Do I Do" Stevie Wonder (1982)


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 20, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> ...girl, do I do? What I do....when I do....my love...for you...?
> 
> "Do I Do" Stevie Wonder (1982)



our love so fast
our love surpassed
our love's all wrong
our love goes on and on

"our love," rhett miller (2002)


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 21, 2006)

"On and on and on we still hold on..."

-from _Something's Gotta Give_, Bleu


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 21, 2006)

"And even if we made our peace, and went our seperate ways
You'd go West and I'd go East and we'd meet here in this place"

-- Steve Earle ("Poison Lovers")


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 21, 2006)

"When East meets West
There's gonna be one hell of a mess
When East meets West
There's gonna be one hell of a mess
When East meets West"

When East Meets West - Warlock


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 22, 2006)

...In a west end town a dead end world...

The east end boys and west end girls....

"West End Girls" the Pet Shop Boys (1986)


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 22, 2006)

"I went from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA... Northern California where the girls are warm, so I can hear my sweet baby say... keep on Rockin' me baby..."

"Rockin' Me" - Steve Miller Band


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 22, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> "I went from Phoenix Arizona all the way to Tacoma, Philadelphia, Atlanta, LA... Northern California where the girls are warm, so I can hear my sweet baby say... keep on Rockin' me baby..."
> 
> "Rockin' Me" - Steve Miller Band


But don't you even worry, Philadelphia, 'cos I know you'll find
love again

_Love Song_ from the album _Five Man Acoustical Jam_, Tesla


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 22, 2006)

...Cause I live and breath this Philadelphia Freedom...from the day that I was born I waved the flag...

Philadelphia Freedom took me knee high to a man

Gave me peace of mind my daddy never had...

"Philadelphia Freedom" Elton John Band (1975)


----------



## lmbchp (Jul 22, 2006)

Won't you please talk to me 
If you'd just talk to me 
Unblock this misery 
If you'd only talk to me 
Don't you ever change your mind 
Now your future's so defined 
And you act so deaf so blind 
Come on, come talk to me 
Come talk to me, come talk to me 

"Come Talk to Me" - Peter Gabriel


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 22, 2006)

....you should hear how she talks about you, you should hear what she said....she said she would be lost without you...she's half out of her head....

"You Should Hear How She Talks About You" Melissa Manchester (1982)


----------



## elle camino (Jul 22, 2006)

i braved 
treacherous streets,
and kids strung out on homemade speed.
and we shared a bed in which I could not sleep
At all.

'cause at night,
the sun in retreat,
made the skyline look like crooked teeth
in the mouth of a man who was devouring us both.

..you're so cute when you're slurring your speech,
but they're closing the bar and they want us to leave.

and you can't find nothing at all,
If there was nothing there all along.

- 'Crooked Teeth' ~ Death Cab for Cutie


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

"...I awakened this morning, I was filled with despair
All my dreams turned to ashes and gone, oh yeah
As I looked at my life it was barren and bare
Without love I've had nothing at all

Without love I've had nothing
Without love I've had nothing at all
I have conquered the world
All but one thing did I have
Without love I've had nothing at all..."

Without Love (There is Nothing) Elvis Presley


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 23, 2006)

...I woke up in love this morning, went to sleep with you on my mind...

"I Woke Up In Love This Morning" Partridge Family s/Shirley Jones f/David Cassidy (1971)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 23, 2006)

Hush now, don't you cry
Wipe away the teardrop from your eye
You're lying safe in bed
It was all a bad dream
Spinning in your head

_Silent Lucidity_, Queensryche


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 23, 2006)

"...Safe in these arms,
That's where I want to be
Safe from the harm, in these arms
That's where I want to be..."

Safe in These Arms - Jimmy Somerville


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 23, 2006)

Oooh I got him back in my arms again...right by my side...

I got him back in my arms again...so satisfied...

"Back In My Arms Again" the Supremes (1965)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 23, 2006)

So now I come to you, with open arms
Nothing to hide, believe what I say
So here I am with open arms
Hoping youll see what your love means to me
Open arms

_Open Arms_, Journey


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 24, 2006)

Thursday morning was a hot-flash factor
Her face still focused in my mind
Doo-dloo-dloo
Test-strip proof-sheet love is hard to find
Doo-dloo-dloo
Friday night we danced the spotlight grind
Doo-dloo-dloo
Stop time heart for me if she's not mine

Freeze frame, freeze frame
Freeze frame, freeze frame
Freeze frame, freeze frame
Freeze frame, whoo, and I freeze

--J. Geils Band (Right now on SIRUS Classic Rock)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 24, 2006)

...before you leave me...leave me behind....pleeease let me be happy one more time...take me in your arms...rock me rock me a little while....

"Take Me In Your Arms" Doobie Brothers (1975)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 24, 2006)

If you leave me now, you'll take away the biggest part of me
No baby please don't go
If you leave me now, you'll take away the very heart of me
No baby please don't go

_If You Leave Me Now_, Chicago


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 24, 2006)

Last night I said these words to my girl, 
I know you never even try, girl, 
C'mon... 
Please please me, whoa yeah, like I please you. 

Please Please Me (Lennon/McCartney)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

..."Try, try, try just a little bit harder
So I can love, love, love him, I tell myself
Well, Im gonna try yeah, just a little bit harder
So I wont lose, lose, lose him to nobody else..."


Try ( Just a Little Bit Harder) Janis Joplin


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2006)

I get by with a little help from my friends...



_With A Little Help From My Friends - The Beatles_


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 24, 2006)

"...I'll be there for you
when the rain starts to pour
I'll be there for you
like I've been there before
I'll be there for you
'cause you're there for me too..."

tv theme song Friends


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 24, 2006)

"I wanna know... have you ever seen the rain?"

- "Have you ever Seen the Rain," Creedence Clearwater Revival

*Side note: If you're a fan and don't have "Chronicle, Vol. 1"- CCR's greatest hits- GET IT. I downloaded it on iTunes the other day and it's amazing for me, as someone who isn't of the generation when CCR was popular, to see how many impressive singles they came out with. Many of the songs I'd heard a thousand times before and NEVER realized it was CCR. And a huge testament to how good this compilation is- "Have you ever Seen the Rain" didn't even make it on there. How's about THAT.

I believe the appropriate term for an album this good is EARGASM.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 24, 2006)

The rain is falling through the mist of sorrow that surrounded me.
The sun could never thaw away the the bliss that lays around me.

_Let It Rain_, Eric Clapton


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 25, 2006)

Home is just a place to hang your head.

"Things to Do in Denver When You're Dead" - Warren Zevon


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 25, 2006)

"You've touched the tattoo of the sun on a warm belly that had once carried a baby for a while..."

"Tattoo of the Sun" - Third Eye Blind (another eargasm!)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 25, 2006)

..come on come on come on come on come on and touch me babe...can't you see that I am not afraid...what was that promise that you made....

"Touch Me" the Doors (1969)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

"...All the promises we broke
Promises we broke
All the meaningless and empty words I spoke..."

Promises (Cranberries)


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 26, 2006)

...speak to me baby 
in the middle of the night 
pull your mouth 
close to mine 
i can see the wind coming down 
like black night 
so speak to me 
like the winds outside 
it's broken up, pushing us...

Moby - "The Sky Is Broken"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> And a huge testament to how good this compilation is- "Have you ever Seen the Rain" didn't even make it on there. How's about THAT.


Are you sure? I have got a CD this name, with 20 songs on it. And "Have You Ever Seen The Rain" is listed as track 17...


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 26, 2006)

hmmmm back to the thread!!!

...and I got such a long way to go...to make it to the border of Mexico...so I'll ride like the wind, ride like the wind....

"Ride Like the Wind" Christopher Cross (1980)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

"...Oh, down in mexico
I never really been so I dont really know
Oh, mexico
I guess Ill have to go..."

Mexico - JT


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 26, 2006)

Did you ever hear the story 
that happened not long ago
'bout the man with the tale 
"El Diablo de Mexico" ?

El Diablo - ZZ Top


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 26, 2006)

...not too skinny, not too fat...she's a real humdinger and I like 'em like that...
devil with a blue dress blue dress on..she's a devil with a blue dress on....

"Devil With A Blue Dress On & Good Golly Miss Molly" Mitch Ryder & the Detroit Wheels (1966)


----------



## idun (Jul 26, 2006)

if you go walking into the nighttime,
and you go standing in the moonshine,
you're gonna look up at the stars and you'll remember me,
i dont know who you'll see.

i have no need to be anymore,
but i'm doing better now that your gone,
you had me down for so long,
but now it doesn't matter,
'cause i dont need you, in my life any longer

so many night i used to dream about you,
how my live would be without you,
but now i realise,
our love, that it was just a dream, never the way it seemt..
i'd like to call on the phone one day,
but i got no more words to say,
it's probably better left un sad,
something in my mind..
that i dont need you in my live any longer.. i dont need you no more baby..

so if your walking in the nighttime,
you'll go standing in the moonshine,
your gonna look up at the stars and remember me,
i dont care who you see,
you where my love for so long it's true, 
it took so long to get over you,
i'm doing better everyday when the pain go's away
i wont need you in my live any longer .. i dont need you no more baby

sorry for the long post, but love this song so much hahaha
it's walter trout band - frederica


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 26, 2006)

"...you're innocent when you dream
Running through the graveyard
we laughed my friends and I
we swore we'd be together 
until the day we died
until the day we died

I made a golden promise
that we would never part
I gave my love a locket 
and then I broke her heart..."

Innocent When You Dream - Tom Waits


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

So baby dry your eyes
Save all the tears you've cried
Oh, that's what dreams are made of
'Cause we belong in a world that must be strong
Oh, that's what dreams are made of

_Dreams_, Van Halen


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 26, 2006)

...Dream, dream away...magic in the air, was magic in the air?

I believe, yes I believe...more I cannot say, what more can I say?

"#9 Dream" John Lennon (1975)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

You're tearin' me apart
Every day, every day
You're tearin' me apart
Oh what can I say?
You're tearin' me apart

_Lovin', Touchin', Squeezin'_, Journey


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 26, 2006)

...I love you twice as much tomorrow...ohhh I love you more than I can say....

"More Than I Can Say" Leo Sayer (1980)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

If tomorrow never comes
Will she know how much I loved her
Did I try in every way to show her every day
That shes my only one

_If Tomorrow Never Comes_, Garth Brooks


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 26, 2006)

Tonight the light of love is in your eyes....
But will you love me tomorrow...

"Will You Love Me Tomorrow" Shirelles (1961) and others


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 26, 2006)

It's the eye of the tiger, it's the thrill of the fight 
Risin' up to the challenge of our rival 
And the last known survivor stalks his prey in the night 
And he's watchin' us all with the eye of the tiger 

_Eye of the Tiger_, Survivor


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 27, 2006)

"So, as the sweat collects on her brow and her breast
And beads on her belly and on to her ankle
She steams like a stove pipe, smokes like a hot knife
And moves like a tiger out on the Bengal"



"Song For Lilly Christine" -- _Big Rude Jake_


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 27, 2006)

I took it all for granted
But how was I to know
That youd be letting go

Now it cuts like a knife
But it feels so right

_Cuts Like A Knife_, Brian Adams


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Just like a paper tiger 
Torn apart by idle hands 
Through the helter skelter morning 
Fix yourself while you still can 
No more ashes to ashes 
No more cinders from the sky 
All the laws of creation 
Tell a dead man how to die...

Paper Tiger - Beck


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

"...Wake up, wake up dead man
Wake up, wake up dead man


Listen to your words they'll tell you what to do
Listen over the rhythm that's confusing you
Listen to the reed in the saxophone
Listen over the hum of the radio
Listen over sounds of blades in rotation
Listen through the traffic and circulation
Listen as hope and peace try to rhyme
Listen over marching bands playing out their time..."

Wake Up Dead Man - U2


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 27, 2006)

I can't wait forever
Even though you want me to
I can't wait forever
To know if you'll be true

CHORUS

Time won't let me, oh no
Time won't let me, oh no
Time won't let me wait that long

Outsiders - "Time Won'T Let Me"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 27, 2006)

Have mercy
been waitin' for the bus all day
Have mercy
been waitin' for the bus all day
I've got my brown paper bag
and my cheque of pay

(written as heard)
Waitin' For The Bus - ZZ Top


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 27, 2006)

....ohhhh...oh mercy, mercy me....ohhh things ain't what they used to be...

"Mercy Mercy Me (The Ecology)" Marvin Gaye (1971)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

"...Everyone maybe once or twice
Finds a friend that's a friend for life
Somebody who believed in me like you
From those days of childhood fights
Through the nights when we'd ask advice
All of those times when nobody else would do

Any old time that you wanna hear from me
To find your way or kick around a memory
Like the old times
Any old time will do..."

Any Old Time (Christopher Cross)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 27, 2006)

...now I know my life has given me more than memories...day by day...In every moment there's a reason to carry on..

Sweet love's showin us a heavenly light...never seen such a beautiful sight...

"Whenever I Call You Friend" Kenny Loggins (1978)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 27, 2006)

"...oh oh oh oh oh sweet love oh oh oh oh oh sweet love
oh oh oh oh oh oh oh oh whoo sweet sweet love

Sun shines over the rainbow 
High on a hill
Take a ride on a magic carpet 
and you'll know its for real
The world is filled with 
all the lonely people 
trying to find their way
All they need is a hand to guide them to a brighter day..."

Sweet Love (Lionel Richie)


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 27, 2006)

I bought a toothbrush, some toothpaste
A flannel for my face
Pyjamas, a hairbrush
New shoes and a case
I said to my reflection
Let's get out of this place
Past the church and the steeple
The laundry on the hill
Billboards and the buildings
Memories of it still
Keep calling and calling
But forget it all
I know I will

Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered
What's been going on
Now that you have gone
There's no other
Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered

I'm at the car park, the airport
The baggage carousel
The people keep on crowding
I'm wishing I was well
I said it's no occasion
It's no story I could tell

At my bedside empty pocket
A foot without a sock
Your body gets much closer
I fumble for the clock
Alarmed by the seduction
I wish that it would stop

Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered
What's been going on
Now that you have gone
There's no other
Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered

I bought a novel, some perfume
A fortune all for you
But it's not my conscience
That hates to be untrue
I asked of my reflection
Tell me what is there to do

Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered
What's been going on
Now that you have gone
There's no other
Tempted by the fruit of another
Tempted but the truth is discovered


Thought it was worth posting all the lyrics. I like the song for whatever strange reason.


----------



## elle camino (Jul 27, 2006)

Mother don't worry, I killed the last snake that lived in the creek bed
Mother don't worry, I've got some money I saved for the weekend
Mother remember being so stern with that girl who was with me?
Mother remember the blink of an eye when I breathed through your body?

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten
Sons are like birds, flying upward over the mountain

Mother I made it up from the bruise on the floor of this prison
Mother I lost it, all of the fear of the Lord I was given
Mother forget me now that the creek drank the cradle you sang to
Mother forgive me, I sold your car for the shoes that I gave you

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten
Sons could be birds, taken broken up to the mountain

Mother don't worry, I've got a coat and some friends on the corner
Mother don't worry, she's got a garden we're planting together
Mother remember the night that the dog had her pups in the pantry?
Blood on the floor, fleas on their paws,
And you cried 'til the morning

So may the sunrise bring hope where it once was forgotten
Sons are like birds, flying always over the mountain

Iron and Wine - 'Upward Over the Mountain'

to this day, the only song which has ever honest to god made me cry a little.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 27, 2006)

Mother, do you think they'll drop the bomb? 
Mother, do you think they'll like this song? 
Mother, do you think they'll try to break my balls? 
Mother, should I build the wall? 
Mother, should I run for President? 
Mother, should I trust the government? 
Mother, will they put me in the firing line? 
Is it just a waste of time? 

_Mother_, Pink Floyd


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

"...We will meet again 
When we do we will last forever 
When we do we will stay together 
You and me..."


We Will Meet Again (Bosson)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 28, 2006)

Its forever, this time I know and theres no doubt in my mind
Forever, until my life is thru, girl Ill be lovin you forever

_Forever_, KISS


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 28, 2006)

...always and forever..this moment with you...is just like a dream to me...

"Always and Forever" Heatwave (1978)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

"...So I say farewell, I'm yours forever
And I Always Will Be
Missing you, in my heart you are The One
And you Always Will Be..."


Always Will Be (Hammerfall)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 28, 2006)

Well, i'll tell you plainly baby
What i plan to do
'cause i may be crazy baby
But i ain't no fool
Your daddy's rich, mama
You're overdue
But i ain't the one, baby
Been messing with you
Got bells in your mind, mama
So won't you pardon me
I think its time for me to move along
I do believe

_I Ain't The One_, Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 28, 2006)

...what's your name?<what's your name> Who's your daddy? <who's your daddy> Is he rich <is he rich like me?> Has he taken..any time <any time> to show <to show you what you need to live...?>

...tell it to me slowly <tell you what?> I really want to know...it's the time of the season....

"Time of the Season" the Zombies (1969)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 28, 2006)

"...Its been a long time comin thats a fact
No money in my jeans no shirt on my back
What can I do what can I say?
Id get a job but theres no way
I gotta get somethin thats gonna see me through yeah
Ill get a rich rich mama to make my dreams come true..."

Long Time Comin' (Quireboys)


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 29, 2006)

...long time gone, well I ain't hit the ground since I don't know when...
long time gone....and I ain't goin back again...

"Long Time Gone" Dixie Chicks (2002)


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 29, 2006)

"Back in black, I hit the sack,
I've been too long, I'm glad to be back
Yes I'm let loose from the noose,
That's kept me hangin' about
I been livin like a star 'cause it's gettin' me high,
Forget the hearse, 'cause I never die
I got nine lives, cat's eyes
abusing every one of them and running wild"

"Back in Black" AC/DC


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2006)

The Sisters Of Mercy said:


> .
> .
> ...And a devil in a black dress watches over...
> ...my guardian angel walks away...
> ...


"Temple Of Love"


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 29, 2006)

Oh Mama, I've been years on the lam and had a high price on my
head
Lawman said 'Get him dead or alive' and it's for sure he'll see
me dead
Dear Mama I can hear you cryin', you're so scared and all
alone
Hangman is comin' down from the gallows and I don't have very
long

_Renegade_, Styx


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 29, 2006)

...I needed money 'cause I had none...I fought the law and the law won"

"I Fought the Law" Bobby Fuller Four (1966)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 29, 2006)

"...this is Joliet Correctional Facility
you have a collect call from inmate
yeah this is Tucker
to accept this call please press 3 now
thank you
hello..."

Jail Time (Twista)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 29, 2006)

Hello!
Is it me youre looking for? 
I can see it in your eyes
I can see it in your smile
Youre all Ive ever wanted
And my arms are open wide
Because you know just what to say
And you know just what to do
And I want to tell you so much
I love you

_Hello_, Lionel Richie


----------



## elle camino (Jul 29, 2006)

Sleeping is giving in,
no matter what the time is.
Sleeping is giving in,
so lift those heavy eyelids.

People say that you'll die
faster than without water.
But we know it's just a lie,
scare your son, scare your daughter.

People say that your dreams
are the only things that save you.
Come on baby in our dreams,
we can live our misbehavior.

Now here's the sun, it's alright!
(Lies, lies!)
Now here's the moon, it's alright!
(Lies, lies!)
Now here's the sun, it's alright!
(Lies, lies!)
Now here's the moon it's alright
(Lies, lies!)

Every time you close your eyes
Lies, lies!

(Rebellion) - Arcade Fire


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 30, 2006)

"..Don't cha know that 
I've been looking for you 
I realized that nothing else will satisfy me 
I'm so glad I found you 
Now that I'm changed no one can keep me away from you 
Ooh.."

Looking for You (Kirk Franklin)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 30, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> "..Don't cha know that
> I've been looking for you
> I realized that nothing else will satisfy me
> I'm so glad I found you
> ...



"Heaving heart is full of pain,
oh, oh, the aching.
'Cause I'm kissing you...
I'm kissing you...
Touch me deep, pure and true,
gift to me forever."

"Kissing You" - Des'ree (prettiest love song eva!) ​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jul 31, 2006)

You ask me what I want.
You ask me what I need.
Its nothing you can buy.
My hearts not ruled by greed.
I dont love a diamond.
Diamonds you see through.
I want you to hold me.
I want you to be true.

Give me the gift of love.
Look me in the eyes.
Say Im the one youre dreamin of.
Thatd be the best surprise.
Give me the gift of your sweet love

Gift of Love (The Divine Ms. M)


----------



## elle camino (Jul 31, 2006)

as a fuck, son, you sucked.

'Bang' - the Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Paul Fannin (Aug 2, 2006)

....shootin at the walls of heartache bang bang...I am the warrior....yes I am the warrior...and victory is mine...

"The Warrior" Scandal f/Patty Smyth (1984)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 2, 2006)

"...Well I was just waiting for the sun to come up
To shed a little light on the situation
And why there's all this hesitation
When it was so clear
That you don't even know what you were fighting for
When nothing worked out you shouted out "War"
But it's so clear
You're not gonna win here

Today is gonna be my day
No matter what anyone might say
Fight!..."

The Weekend Lyrics (Victory)


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 2, 2006)

"I can't lose with 22s bitch, that's what's up."

Welcome to Atlanta - Ludacris, Jermaine Dupri​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 3, 2006)

"...We are the champions - my friends 
And we'll keep on fighting - till the end - "

We are The Champions - Queen


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2006)

...You can't hold it,
I have told you...

...might just take your life...
...might just take your life...

Might Just Take Your Life - Deep Purple


----------



## lmbchp (Aug 6, 2006)

"Wrong, Do it again!"
"If you don't eat yer meat, you can't have any pudding. How can you
have any pudding if you don't eat yer meat?"
"You! Yes, you behind the bikesheds, stand still laddy!"

Pink Floyd


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 9, 2006)

Pease pudding hot,
Pease pudding cold,
Pease pudding in the pot
Nine days old.

(Mother Goose)


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 9, 2006)

"Aurora, Goddess sparkle. 
Shoot me beyond the suffer
the need is great... Aurora!"​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Aug 10, 2006)

Ok! Ok! No need to retreat to Bjork.  


"Her flesh is smooth and supple
And velvet as the night
Her eyes are shot with diamonds
A mouth full of delight

There's a goddess in the doorway
Asking how much can I take"

Jagger


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Ok! Ok! No need to retreat to Bjork.
> 
> 
> "Her flesh is smooth and supple
> ...



"Retreat to?" Pssht whateva...

"Lately I have desperately pondered
spent my nights awake and I wondered
what I could have done in another way
to make you stay."

Oh yeah, "Lovefool" The Cardigans​


----------



## Butterbelly (Aug 11, 2006)

"My heart is broke
But I have some glue
Help me inhale
And mend it with you
Well float around
And hang out on clouds
Then well come down
And I have a hangover"

"Dumb" ~ Nirvana


----------



## elle camino (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh such grace
Oh such beauty
So precious, suspicious, and charming, and vicious.
Oh darlin'
You're a million ways to be cruel.

'a million ways' - ok go


----------



## sirumberto (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm not there all the time you know 
Some people, some people, some people, 
Call it insane, yeah they call it insane,(sugar) 

I play Russian roulette everyday, a man's sport, 
With a bullet called life, yeah mama called life,(sugar) 

You know that every time I try to go 
Where I really want to be, 
It's already where I am, 
Cause I'm already there.(sugar) 

The kombucha mushroom people, 
Sitting around all day, 
Who can believe you, 
Who can believe you, 
Let your mother pray, (sugar)


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 11, 2006)

"I'm so sick,
Infected with where I live!
Let me live without this Empty bliss,
Selfishness...
Let me live"

"I'm So Sick" - Flyleaf​


----------

